# Compo email :0)



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Hilarious phishing email. This should really be in the jokes section. Who on earth falls for this **** ?

Let me start by introducing myself I am Elizabeth Greene, I was directed by David Cameron Prime Minister of the United Kingdom and INTERPOL/CIA, / UNITED NATION to notify you on the investigation that took place here in United Kingdom. In regards with the investigation that has happened recently here in United Kingdom will noticed that you are dealing with some spammers who claimed you have money with them and they have failed to make you get the money and you lost so much money during the process, I am currently paying so many people with the same problem, so I have been directed by the United Kingdom to pay you also but due the late registration of your name on the list of the people I have to pay, I will not be able to pay you much because of insufficient fund, so I will only pay you (GBP)100,000.00* One hundred thousand Pounds only)as compensation to what has happened to you.I have prepared an ATM CARD on your name and I will advice you to contact the dispatcher to enable him send the ATM CARD to your home below is the contact information of the dispatcher, make sure you contact him and get the ATM CARD.
*
Find below his contact information.
COMPENSATION HEAD OFFICE
CONTACT AGENT: Mark Johnson
EMAIL: [email protected]
Phone Number: +447024081953
*
Note: The Prime Minister of the United Kingdom has seized monies from everybody and cooperate bodies that has participated on the issue. We seize this opportunity to also warn that anyone or cooperate bodies caught bringing the name of the country to disrepute will be firmly dealt with within the ambit of the law. So you are advice to disregard any email you get from anyone or co-operate bodies and forward the email to us for proper conduct. On behalf of the Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, we are truly sorry for the inconveniences and for what you encounter from the spammers that make you lost so much money please speak well about United Kingdom in your country as soon as you get this ATM card.
Best regards,
Elizabeth Greene:doublesho
*


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

She's been told by The Prime Minister it must be true...

brb im going to check my inbox, i want my £100,000.


----------

